# Vintage 1940's Rare Original Lackner Schwinn Bicycles Lighted Spinner Sign on eBay.



## aasmitty757 (Jul 9, 2014)

Item number 291182941514  ......

I'm not sure why the bidding is so high on this sign, but I feel compelled to let anyone of interest or bidders that are considering throwing down on this, the description is not  
accurate. The Schwinn face is not an original face as stated, but a reproduction.
Myself and at least one other Cabe member have notified the seller with this information, His response to me was "I'll let the winning bidder know".


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 10, 2014)

UPDATE.... The seller has contacted me to try and confirm if the spinner face is a reproduction or an original. You may see an update in the description before the auction closes?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2014)

Is the chassis of the eBay sign the same type used on the original Schwinn spinner sign?
The original ones that I have seen, used a completely different chassis.
As nice looking as the eBay sign is, I'd say, there's nothing original about it.
It appears to have been made up of old generic parts to replicate a Schwinn spinner sign.
The only thing spinning, will be the guys head after he spends two thousand dollars on it, only to have the seller tell you it's a fake after the auction is over.
Nice way to do business!
Thanks for pressing the disclosure, Kim.
That definitely needed to be done.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Marty, from all the guys I have talked to, no one else has ever seen that can on eBay either. I agree it may be totally made from parts. It doesn't seem to be bothering the bidders so far. ?


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 10, 2014)

*for everyones benefit*

can some one who has one of these signs post some pictures of an original?
  Also what are the differences between an original face and a reproduction face?
        How can you spot a Repo?


----------



## kos22us (Jul 10, 2014)

when i saw kim's post about the sign not being original i emailed the guy with some basic questions just trying to get some history on it like where he got it from & how long he had it and the seller responded he was just selling it for a client i dont think the seller himself is even a bicycle guy, now the argument can be made he should have done some research but this isnt an easy piece to get info on, ive been collecting for about 5 years now and love schwinn signs and such and have yet to even see one of the spinners signs in person, ive seen pics of them online but thats it, i only ever saw 1 original being offered for sale and that was at an online auction (not ebay) a few years ago

the seller emailed me back saying he received messages the sign wasnt original and that he could not end the item early due to ebay's rules which would result in a 100- + fee, he did revise the listing w/ the info you guys sent him so he may be a legit seller just didnt know

either way excellent call on kims part getting the ball rolling with the seller, well done


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 10, 2014)

I should have mentioned he is a reseller.
I spoke to him on the phone and he seemed like a stand up guy trying to do the right thing.
Here are a couple of pictures of the sign that usually houses the spinner face. The lighter colored blue is a reproduction face and the darker blue with actual mirror where the light emits.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 10, 2014)

More pics repop face







Original sign inside




Original


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 13, 2014)

*$2,676.26*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291182941514?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Almost makes me want to sell my original! or better yet start piecing them together like this one and disclose it as this seller attempted...with new motor and replacement face.

unbelievable, Schwinn experts explain this one to me please.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 13, 2014)

*Original*

I have a original with a new face that I would sell or trade.


----------



## kos22us (Jul 13, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291182941514?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Almost makes me want to sell my original! or better yet start piecing them together like this one and disclose it as this seller attempted...with new motor and replacement face.
> 
> unbelievable, Schwinn experts explain this one to me please.








i think the fact that the schwinn spinner sign almost never comes up for sale is what drew all the attention to begin with then the fact that it is a useable working sign is what got the high bids

personally i would throw down serious cash for a complete original working one that was in very nice condition but i have no interest in the ones that have a new face like the one on ebay

sadly becuase of this i will probably never own one


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 25, 2014)

*.....................coool clock.............*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jk0GhbI16w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 25, 2014)

That is the sign that sold but their is nothing original about it. That face was not put in that can originally. It's not a neon sign.
Yes it does light up and spin. 
You can still buy those parts.
I could make one for way less money than that one sold for......just saying.


----------

